# Range loss while parked



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

I parked my Model3 at the airport (inside not in the sun but the ambient is in the 90s these days) and I notice I’m losing about 20 miles of range per day - I do have sentry mode on but I don’t remember it using this much power before. Is it actually using a/c or something? I’m obviously not there to observe it... Have other people seen this?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

20 miles is reasonable if sentry is on. It should be single digit miles with sentry off.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

If you have cabin overhead protection, you can expect to lose a lot of range on very hot days. It's been over 100 here in Florida all week, and I lost 10-20 miles over the course of a work day. Closer to 20 if I pre-cool the car before lunch and leaving for the day.


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

This is in Sacramento I guess it’s been hot over the weekend


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JoeP said:


> I parked my Model3 at the airport (inside not in the sun but the ambient is in the 90s these days) and I notice I'm losing about 20 miles of range per day - I do have sentry mode on but I don't remember it using this much power before. Is it actually using a/c or something? I'm obviously not there to observe it... Have other people seen this?


while parked at work, I lose between 10-12 miles (using Sentry), so 20 over 24 hours seems right in line with that.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

As others have said with Senty on its quite reasonable and especially if its a high foot traffic area like an airport


----------



## BZZZT! (Jul 10, 2019)

@JoeP I had the same issue started a month ago and I couldn't figure out why. Then I remember I installed a 3rd party app (stats) to monitor car data and it basically prevented my car from hibernating causing it to loss more than usual miles every hour. When I stopped using the app on my phone mileage drain went back to normal.


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

Yes well Sentry Mode (which i have on by default everywhere except at home) does that too. If you think about it, the car computer uses roughly 100 watts (not counting the actual cameras), and the car gets 225w/mile, so it "should" lose about 0.5w/hour if the car computer is "awake". (Sentry mode also keeps the screen live when its activated, so that burns some too). It makes sense. The battery and car is a closed system (unless you have it plugged in), the power has to come from somewhere...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JoeP said:


> so it "should" lose about 0.5w/hour if the car computer is "awake".


I think you intended to say .5mile/hour

and really, when you put into perspective, we all should be driving more and having them parked less


----------



## ajdelange (Jun 26, 2019)

I've seen vampire drains as high as 1.3 mi in 0.4 hrs (3.25 mph) and as low as 0.3 mi in 19 hrs (0.016 mph) but seem to average about 0.4 in an X100. That's equivalent to 9.6 mi/day which is worse than what 70% of X drivers experience but I have both Stats and Teslafi waking her up repeatedly for data. Sentry is a big user but if you are parked in a public place then that is, of course, exactly when you want it on.

I'm not sure whether A/C draw would be included in vampire drain or not but it certainly will discharge the battery. A working A/C seems to require about 1 kW. For an X100 that's about 1% of the battery per hour amounting to 3 mph range loss or 72 mi in 24 hrs.


----------

